# I've done a very bad thing....



## Heather (Aug 5, 2006)

I think I killed my first sanderianum. 

ity:


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 5, 2006)

A _sanderianum_? Go sit in the corner.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 5, 2006)

You killed a sanderianum? ONE? You've got a LOT of catching up to do if you're going to get serious about this whole orchid thing!

_*"Experience is directly proportionate to the number of plants killed."*_
—me​


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 5, 2006)

ha. 
i did that a while ago. felt pretty bad about it.
i slowly got over it, though.


----------



## Heather (Aug 5, 2006)

Ha Ha, you guys are funny!

I have three others, so I am not too broken up, but this was my *first* sanderianum....it was special. 

sniff!


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2006)

That's a bummer.

Anything we can learn from it?


----------



## Heather (Aug 5, 2006)

This would be the same lesson as learned with the fuschia, actually...

Water...plants need it. That's a fact.


----------



## Heather (Aug 5, 2006)

*a photo of the poor limp thing...*

I took a photo just now. It's not in the garbage yet, but it needs to grow some new roots PDQ if it is going to make it. I think having no roots, and drying out to much just prevented any water from getting into the leafs and it is now this floppy limp little chick. 

Wah.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Heather... that doesnt look so bad, I've recovered plants that look worse than that. You can revive it with foliar watering while it recovers, perhaps a bit of rooting hormone or Superthrive to get some roots growing... its not a lost cause. 

I killed 20 sanderianums just a year ago  They weren't that big, though...

- Matthew


----------



## Heather (Aug 5, 2006)

gore42 said:


> You can revive it with foliar watering while it recovers...



Thanks Matt, Care to elaborate? Is this pretty much how it sounds? Misting? How often? 

I would like to save this baby if possible. It has been getting a bit of KLN at every watering (though, all of my plants do).


----------



## bench72 (Aug 5, 2006)

oh Heather... that's not dead.... it just needs a bit of extra effort... like men... 

and for what it's worth, I killed a flask of rothschildianum in about three weeks! Is that a world record???


----------



## Heather (Aug 5, 2006)

bench72 said:


> oh Heather... that's not dead.... it just needs a bit of extra effort... like men...


 
No kidding!! That may be the understatement of the month....


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 5, 2006)

Heather said:


> I think I killed my first sanderianum.
> 
> ity:



about damn time. sorry, couldn't resist. (buy another).


----------



## gary (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Heather:
I've had some success with plants in this condition using sphagnum moss. I clean any obviously rotted part and pot up in pure sphag. Move it to lower ligh; keep it damp but not wet and don't let it dry out. I've had better luck with this than with sphag and bag.

best of luck,
gary


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 5, 2006)

Save it, Heather! Save it, Heather! Save it, Heather!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 6, 2006)

Heather said:


> ... it is now this floppy limp little _chick_.



I read that way too quick the first time...

Seriously though, should be fine, just keep the leaves misted and the humidity high.

Jon
________
VAPORIZER VOLCANO


----------



## Heather (Aug 6, 2006)

I have moved it into the kitchen with my Mexipedium (who gets a daily misting or two). 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TADD (Aug 6, 2006)

Throw it away and buy a new one! oke:


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't think it looks that bad either, but the present stress could come back with problems in a couple of weeks.

Lots of good suggestions. I'd probably repot in sphagnum for the interem too. Breezy and humid.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 6, 2006)

Heather,

I would suggest misting the leaves a couple of times a day, taking extra care to mist the under-sides of the leaves (and obviously, not in the evenings). Repotting into sphagnum (and bagging) are always options, but depend on the condition of the roots. If you still have one or two good healthy roots, it may do more harm to repot it while it's already stressed. Anyway, I'd also agree with gary that it will help to move it into the shade for a while. Personally, I think that a sanderianum is worth just about any amount of extra trouble, even if you have others 

- Matthew


----------



## Mahon (Aug 6, 2006)

Heather, 

That seedling looks like it is in exceptable shape... though I would think that the leaves should be a little darker, but not sure about your conditions... I grow mine in (yeah, I know...) humus, and in rather darker conditions... if anything, don't throw it away or give up hope! =)

-PM


----------



## Sangii (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry about that Heather !

I have recetly tried a new system for "not so far from death paphs" which consists of a big pot ( 17 cm diameter about 16 cm high) with about 5 cm with clay pebbles at the bottom, then live sphagnum to fill up the pot. The pot sits in a reservoir with about 4 cm of water so that even the top of the pot stays moist. I place the rootless paphs in the sphagnum so that the collar is in direct contact with the moss..... I got roots on several paphs with this system in less than 2 weeks !

good luck !


----------



## Marco (Aug 7, 2006)

I killed my first orchid too. Not a sanderianum though. My phal Javanica . It was sitting on my windowsill in an open window. I think it got cooked last week from the heat. I touched the leaves this morning and they both fell off. I also have a phal hieroglyphica and the wuss in a bag with sphag that I'm thinking about calling quits on. I think hiero got hit with mineral buildup. Oh well.


----------

